# Denon AVR 1513 2012 reciever and new 4k TV



## crp229 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello All,

I am purchasing a new 4k hdtv soon, and I am wondering if there is a way for my 2012 Denon AVR receiver can process the 4k, assuming not, is there a work around or is a new receiver necessary. Thank you in advance to anyone that can help me, I am a novice! Kevin


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Look into some of the Sony UHD players. Many have two HDMI outputs that handshake independently for cases such as your's.


----------



## Twain (Oct 6, 2010)

crp229 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am purchasing a new 4k hdtv soon, and I am wondering if there is a way for my 2012 Denon AVR receiver can process the 4k, assuming not, is there a work around or is a new receiver necessary. Thank you in advance to anyone that can help me, I am a novice! Kevin


Assuming you are using HDMI for both Audio and Video, then perhaps another solution might be to consider using an HDMI splitter connected to the output of your entertainment source.

This way, you could have one HDMI lead from the splitter going to your Denon AVR for audio, while another lead from the splitter is going to your display device.

Just a thought...


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Unfortunately, a splitter won't work here. Both outputs handshake together and limit the system to the EDID of the lesser component. This would then block 4k HDR and newer HDCP compliant content to the tv.


Twain said:


> crp229 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


----------

